

You are not a large corporation - A manifiesto for the self-employed - g-garron
http://pjrvs.com/you-are-not-a-large-corporation/

======
vishaldpatel
Most of this is pretty good. I'd add:

\- Planning is good. Failed plans allow one to re-evaluate. Plans may fail but
one shouldn't fail to plan.

\- Be professional. There is very little difference between someone who is
paying you $2 for a job and someone is paying you $2000. As long as they are
paying you, they expect you to be professional. That payment includes the
price of keeping your personality from getting in the way of your working
relationship.

\- If you deliver and keep people in the loop as you work on things, they will
hi-five you.

\- Save money. My father's thumb-rule is to have at least two year's worth of
savings to sustain his current standard of living. This allows for much more
freedom in choosing future clients and projects.

\- Making big mistakes sometimes means getting fired. You can make big
mistakes and apologize. You may still get fired. It's just business. Keep it
professional, walk away and learn from your mistakes.

